# Seminary prepared me more because _____



## blhowes (Dec 12, 2008)

This question is primarily for those who've been to Bible School/college, have gone on to seminary, and are elders/pastors, but of course anybody can chime in. Just something I was curious about.

In some churches, its not uncommon for a person to be saved via the ministry of the church, go to Bible school/college, and then get ordained so they can then pastor a church. The idea seems to be to get the necessary education to be a pastor, and then to get busy doing the Lord's work. The idea of going on to seminary is not stressed, its almost as if its a waste of time. I've actually heard a pastor say he wouldn't waste his time going to "cemetery" (his play on words, kind of implying it was a waste of time, perhaps that you learn "dead orthodoxy" there). I'm not sure his reason for the play on words, just guessing.

For those who have been to Bible college, then to seminary, and are now elders/pastors, what practical benefit, looking back, do you see for having gone to seminary after Bible college, rather than getting started right away? What things did you learn in seminary that prepared you for ministry that just going to Bible college wouldn't have prepared you for? Or, looking back, do you think Bible college alone prepared you well enough?


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't fully address your question Bob, because I didn't attend Bible college. I studied a lot on my own, did some correspondence work and went through a season of discipleship with my pastor. But my college experience was limited. Considering that I didn't attend seminary until I was in my late thirties, that probably makes sense.

Much of the problem is that most churches have no vision for training men. That's been relegated to institutions, which leads to a host of problems. One of these is that liberal theology begins in seminaries and trickles to churches. Churches rarely breed heretical views on their own. That's a bit of a side note, but worthy of mention in context.

This is probably part of why this pastor called it "cemetery." I've seen man after man go to seminary get dry because of the academic pressure involved. I've struggled with it myself. Regaining my former passion is extremely difficult.

On the flip side, passion without proper vision and focus can be dangerous. My passion was not tempered by knowledge; and certainly not by wisdom. I was learning a lot. I was learning fast. But I had little in the sense of direction because I didn't know any better. When it became apparent that my pastor couldn't keep up with my desire to learn he simply said I should go to seminary, so I went.

Seminary taught me how to handle God's Word more responsibly. I learned to work with the languages, instead of just doing word studies. My understanding of systematic theology grew. My knowledge of church history grew tremendously. My confidence in handling God's Word grew in one sense, though my concern over mishandling it grew to the point of paralization at times. 

Mohler put it well. If he had his way churches would be working together to educate men within their own ranks to pastor churches. If the churches would do their job then seminaries would not be necessary. Or, if we did use seminaries, they would be the icing on a well baked cake, rather than the whole meal. A man attending seminary needs to remain accountable to his own church, monitored by the leadership and kept in constant works of service to the church. This is huge, and a major reason many men either burn out in seminary, or become proud and difficult. Guys that come back and preach in our chapel say that the students have what they call "seminary face." They're so keyed up with catching every little detail, how the sermon was preached, the outline, points, things they could use for sermons, things they shouldn't use for sermons, that God's Word has little affect on their own hearts. Obviously that's a generalization. But I was surprised at how many actually go through this. 

Well, that was more than I meant to put forth. Hopefully it was a fruitful contribution.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 12, 2008)

I went to Trinity International University (affiliation with the Evangelical Free Church of America) it was quite moderate (in popular terms). Conservative socially, liberalesque theologically, charismatic spiritually. So nice people for the most part, who are mostly arminian, egalitarian, dispensational-like, and love to raise their hands and listen to some 'worship' music. That's my bible college.

That's where I became a Calvinist, Reformed (somewhat) with the ideas of Sovereignty of God in all things, Presbyterian Government, A- to Post- millenial, Paedobaptist. But it was not from learning from the college itself, but through personal reading of Scripture, interaction with friends, and of course the Holy Spirit granting understanding of Scripture. I also had 2 years of greek there.

I desired to become a pastor, but I was reformed without any formal reformed teaching. I went to RTS Jackson. 

What did I learn at seminary that bible college would not have prepared me for? I learned a better system at which to understand Scripture which actually made sense. I learned not just greek, but hebrew and aramaic too (so i can now read Scripture in the original languages). I learned that the core of worship is not music: but it is the Word of God --> the means of Grace (Word, Sacraments, Prayer). The centrality of preaching. I learned better mechanics on how to actually preach. How to prepare (make an outline, etc.). In college I was not really trained at that and was all over the place and disorganized. Seminary helped to organize me, and showed me the value in preaching what Scripture says (not stories) and applying Scripture to people's lives. 

Humm? I learned alot. I am very glad I went to seminary. I feel inadaquate now. I can't imagine how inadaquate I would have been if I hadn't gone to seminary.


----------



## cbryant (Dec 12, 2008)

Some Seminaries can (and do) give advanced standing in their respective M.Div programs. I've known of some (such as my former roomate) who went to a christian school, minored in Greek and was able to test out of it. However, what I am finding is more the case is that those who go to a christian/bible college still end up taking the full complement of courses for their degree. In my denomination a regular course of studies is required which is usually the M.Div but I think could be a B.D. (Bachelor of Divinity) or better. But I am not sure what the reception of say a B.A. or a B.S. in biblical studies would suffice. I guess it depends on the denomination. I know some denominations do not have theological education as a requirement. Is there a benefit? Perhaps if the person was diligent in their studies. Most seminaries one only needs a bachelor degree of some sort. Some seminaries may require additional course work. The recommendation I would give is that if cost is a factor, then I would not start with a 'bible school' degree and then seminary since it is likely that you would have to take all the courses in Seminary as those without the degree.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 12, 2008)

blhowes said:


> This question is primarily for those who've been to Bible School/college, have gone on to seminary, and are elders/pastors, but of course anybody can chime in. Just something I was curious about.
> 
> In some churches, its not uncommon for a person to be saved via the ministry of the church, go to Bible school/college, and then get ordained so they can then pastor a church. The idea seems to be to get the necessary education to be a pastor, and then to get busy doing the Lord's work. The idea of going on to seminary is not stressed, its almost as if its a waste of time. I've actually heard a pastor say he wouldn't waste his time going to "cemetery" (his play on words, kind of implying it was a waste of time, perhaps that you learn "dead orthodoxy" there). I'm not sure his reason for the play on words, just guessing.



Of course I'm no pastor or preacher and haven't been to seminary or Bible school, only being converted after my studies (at least for now) were concluded. But I thought to add the following. I don't know how old that pastor was, but at one time there weren't very many sound Baptist seminaries, and I have no doubt that some tended to avoid them for that reason. There are many examples that could be cited of men who were basically orthodox until they went off to seminary and were fed a steady diet of liberalism. Thankfully now the situation is much improved overall. 

Of course others simply have the idea that if you're a preacher and gifted you should just pick up your Bible and preach and in some circles there certainly is an anti-intellectual streak. In extraordinary circumstances as with Spurgeon and Lloyd-Jones preaching without formal theological education may work, but both men were likely quite a bit more knowledgeable than the average seminary graduate although I don't know how skilled they were in the original languages.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. Sorry so long responding. Between work and helping out my wife (recent back surgery)...



Wannabee said:


> This is probably part of why this pastor called it "cemetery." I've seen man after man go to seminary get dry because of the academic pressure involved.


Interesting. Kind of makes you appreciate those who have made it through and continue on.


Wannabee said:


> I've struggled with it myself. Regaining my former passion *is* extremely difficult.


When you say "is", it sounds like you haven't regained it yet. Are you a "recent graduate", or has it been a while?


Wannabee said:


> On the flip side, passion without proper vision and focus can be dangerous. My passion was not tempered by knowledge; and certainly not by wisdom. I was learning a lot. I was learning fast. But I had little in the sense of direction because I didn't know any better. When it became apparent that my pastor couldn't keep up with my desire to learn he simply said I should go to seminary, so I went.


 That must have been quite a blessing for your pastor, seeing such desire.


Wannabee said:


> Seminary taught me how to handle God's Word more responsibly. I learned to work with the languages, instead of just doing word studies. My understanding of systematic theology grew. My knowledge of church history grew tremendously. My confidence in handling God's Word grew in one sense, though my concern over mishandling it grew to the point of paralization at times.


Sounds like a well-rounded education. You have all that knowledge coupled with the respect for God's word.

-----Added 12/15/2008 at 06:10:05 EST-----



Pilgrim said:


> I don't know how old that pastor was, but at one time there weren't very many sound Baptist seminaries, and I have no doubt that some tended to avoid them for that reason. There are many examples that could be cited of men who were basically orthodox until they went off to seminary and were fed a steady diet of liberalism. Thankfully now the situation is much improved overall.


It was quite a few years ago, he was probably in his early 40s at the time. I'm sure the liberalism is one thing that turned him off, for sure. There was also that aspect of the time invested in seminary would have been better spent doing the Lord's work.

-----Added 12/15/2008 at 06:21:25 EST-----



Romans922 said:


> I desired to become a pastor, but I was reformed without any formal reformed teaching. I went to RTS Jackson.


I'd never mentioned it before, but its been a blessing to see the letters "Rev." in front of your signature name.


Romans922 said:


> What did I learn at seminary that bible college would not have prepared me for? I learned a better system at which to understand Scripture which actually made sense. I learned not just greek, but hebrew and aramaic too (so i can now read Scripture in the original languages).


What system did you learn in bible college (was it the dispensational framework you'd mentioned) vs seminary?


Romans922 said:


> I learned that the core of worship is not music: but it is the Word of God --> the means of Grace (Word, Sacraments, Prayer). The centrality of preaching. I learned better mechanics on how to actually preach. How to prepare (make an outline, etc.). In college I was not really trained at that and was all over the place and disorganized. Seminary helped to organize me, and showed me the value in preaching what Scripture says (not stories) and applying Scripture to people's lives.


 Did you have homoletic (sp?) classes in college? How were they different from seminary?


----------

